# Mini japanese 'toolbox' keepsake boxes



## MarBar (Jan 12, 2021)

I made these japanese toolboxes for my daughter's and I was wondering if some of you genius's could give me some tips on what to improve or change on them. They both have poplar sides and maple lids, but one has paduk accents and the other purple heart. With a walnut 'key'. My dovetails could use some work. Suggestions?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

First I would get rid of the different colored wood accents. On the lid add a simple inlay such as initials. If you cannot handle the inlay part. A simple pain of a flower or a sun. 
And yes your dts need work but don't make that your main focus.
A good design can have as little as three elements. After that it better be epic or it's just too busy.
My opinion of course 
Good Luck


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

What tools are you using to mark and cut your dovetails?


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

A few of these I have seen upgraded abit had "legs" up the corners to the top. These legs were tapered wider at the bottom than the top. This covers the corner joinery. The key board for the top is often tapered as well as the bevel on one side. This keeps it from sliding through. The board on the end of the end of the box is also tapered. I agree with keeping the wood choices to one or maybe two. Douglas fir makes a good looking box.


----------



## MarBar (Jan 12, 2021)

> First I would get rid of the different colored wood accents. On the lid add a simple inlay such as initials. If you cannot handle the inlay part. A simple pain of a flower or a sun.
> And yes your dts need work but don't make that your main focus.
> A good design can have as little as three elements. After that it better be epic or it's just too busy.
> My opinion of course
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I like the inlay idea. I did other boxes for my sister and mother, one had a inlay/painting which I am not happy with and the other just a painting.


----------



## MarBar (Jan 12, 2021)

> What tools are you using to mark and cut your dovetails?
> 
> - SMP


 Marking knife and zona dovetail saw


----------



## MarBar (Jan 12, 2021)

> A few of these I have seen upgraded abit had "legs" up the corners to the top. These legs were tapered wider at the bottom than the top. This covers the corner joinery. The key board for the top is often tapered as well as the bevel on one side. This keeps it from sliding through. The board on the end of the end of the box is also tapered. I agree with keeping the wood choices to one or maybe two. Douglas fir makes a good looking box.
> 
> - 987Ron


I've made them with wedge style keys so they don't slide out, but I thought going simple with this one was easier since I was making 2 of them at once. I'm definitely going to try tapered legs. Thanks!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm good at Dovetails but suck at painting. 
I like your style it's very folk art which is considered the highest form of art.
There a 17th century folk artist who's work sometimes shows up on the antique road show.
I'm a big fan. You wouldn't believe how much people will pay for a original.









Here's a example


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> What tools are you using to mark and cut your dovetails?
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


Do you feel that saw cuts straight? I ask because the reviews are all over the place about the handles falling off and the saw cutting rough and scruffy.
My dovetails improved dramatically when i got a good saw that tracked straight. A sharp marking knife or wheel marking gauge and razor sharp chisel to make a knife wall, cut to line with a good saw and clean up with chisel.


----------



## MarBar (Jan 12, 2021)

> What tools are you using to mark and cut your dovetails?
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


I had the same experience. My first forum post on this site is a saw handle I made after the zona handle came off. Considered taking it back to the woodworking store where I bought it, but figured it was a good opportunity to try something new. These were made pre-handle breaking and no, i don't feel it cuts straight. 
I also use a marking gauge and sharp chisels, however I'm a beginner and am working on my chisel work. Chiseling? You know what I mean. Definitely in the market for a new and better dovetail saw tho. Considering a Japanese one. Love japanese saws.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I have had nothing but great experience with Gyokochu saws. They make a dovetail doziki that is pretty affordable


----------



## MarBar (Jan 12, 2021)

> I have had nothing but great experience with Gyokochu saws. They make a dovetail doziki that is pretty affordable
> 
> - SMP


I've been considering one of those. Thanks for the tip!


----------

